# Suliks journal/journey



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

'Ello!!

Thought I'd better start one of these. Will help my motivation!

*Current Goal:*

To get as big as possible.

*How?:*

By lifting as heavy as possible and cramming my face full of food.

*When?:*

Every morning at 6am. Weekends off.

*Where?:*

Evolution Physical Excellence, Rochdale.

*Routine?:*

Mondays: Chest

Tuesdays: Arms

Wednesdays: Shoulders

Thursdays: Back

Fridays: Legs.

Just modified sets to 3 sets of 6, heavy as possible.

*Chest:*

Flat d/bell press

Incline b/bell press

Decline b/bell press

D/bell flyes

*Arms:*

Seated incline d/bell curl

Standing EZ bar curl

Seated hammer curls

Skullcrushers

Cable rope pulldowns and overhand pushdowns.

*Shoulders:*

Seated d/bell press

Standing d/bell front raises

Standing cable side (lateral?) raises

Shrugs

*Back:*

Deadlifts

Wide grip lat pulldown

Close grip seated pulley row

Bent over rows

Rear delt flyes

*Legs:*

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Standing calf raises

*Weekends:*

45 mins walking (fasted) and crunches, leg raises, general ab work.

*What's used to grow?*

Training days:

4:30am bowl of cerial

6:00am train

8:00am protein shake with glutamine, dextrose and creatine.

8:20am 2 pices of grilled bacon, 2 grilled sausages 2 poached eggs, 3 pieces of wholemeal toast, half a tin of beans.

11am large bowl of pasta and one large chicken breast, with home made tomato and basil sauce.

1pm tuna mayo sandwich

3pm protein shake, bowl of oats.

6pm steak/fish with potato's (skin on) and veg.

9pm tuna mayo sandwich

10pm sleep.

4 litres of water per day.

*Supplements:*

Creatine, Glutamine, protein powder (all myprotein sourced) Animal Pak multivits/minerals.

Sustanon 250, Nandrolone Decanoate and Testosterone Enanthate (I know sus is test but I had the E lying around doing nothing)

Sustanon 250, 500mg p/w spread over two shots, 4 days apart.

Deca, 400mg p/w spread over 2 shots 4 days apart

Test E 500mg p/w spread over 2 shots, the day after each sus and deca shot.

Tamoxifen and Clomid, post cycle.

*What do I look like?:*

6'1 1/2''

!8st 2ibs

19% bf

18.5" bicep

51" chest

18" neck

30" thigs

18" calves

36" waist

*What do I wanna look like?:*

As big as possible, but 10% bodyfat or below.

*Do I want to compete?:*

Yes, somewhere down the line. No rush.

That's my log.

I will post daily with lifting stats.

Cheers boys and boyette's!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, yesterday was back day, and it went pretty well considering I'd had 4 boozy weeks off!

Started the session with deadlifts.

Warmed up on 60kg for ten reps, then went up to 110kg, 3 sets of 6.

Next was wide grip lat pulldown, which I love. 3 sets 6 at 87kg.

Seated pulley row was good, 3 sets of 6 also at 87kg.

Bent over row, 3 sets of 6 at 70kg.

Seated rear delt flyes (machine) 3 sets of 6 at 68kg.

All in all, pleased with my first back workout after a month off.

Thankyou please.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bit of advice if you will please lads and lasses....

I'm coming off the gear in 3 weeks time, and I'm looking to trim up..

I plan to do this by reducing calories and keeping up the fasted cardio in the AM and cardio in the PM..

With regards to weights, I plan to do one set from EVERY exercise on the list (on my first post) with no rest inbetween, every day, excluding weekends.

Will be kind of a circuit.

1x6 of each, no or minimal rest.

Flat d/bell press

Incline b/bell press

Decline b/bell press

D/bell flyes

Seated incline d/bell curl

Standing EZ bar curl

Seated hammer curls

Skullcrushers

Cable rope pulldowns and overhand pushdowns.

Seated d/bell press

Standing d/bell front raises

Standing cable side (lateral?) raises

Shrugs

Deadlifts

Wide grip lat pulldown

Close grip seated pulley row

Bent over rows

Rear delt flyes

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Standing calf raises

Will all be as heavy as possible still.

What do we think?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Like he previous post says, I'm looking to trim the lard down after I come off gear. I've got decent muscle mass.

Keto seems to be the way to go. I've never done it before.

I want to know if this would be okay, as a daily keto diet.

AM:

Chicken breast, 2 eggs (ommelette), and a piece of cod.

Mid AM:

Tin of tuna in brine.

Lunch:

Chicken breast, 2 eggs (ommelette), and a piece of cod.

Mid PM:

Tin of tuna in brine

Dinner:

Steak, chicken breast, cod.

Before bed:

Tub of cottage cheese.

Thankyou please.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok peeps.

Now on Keto diet... I did ask for advice on it but no one posted! Ya lazy ignorant gets! Lol... so it may be wrong it may be right! Who knows!

Did 40 mins fast walking on't treadmil this morning... heart rate was a constant 140-150 BPM.

Had 2 cups of black coffee, no sugar and 2x ECA an hour before cardio.

First meal was a protein shake, 1 chicken breast, 1 piece of cod, and 2 eggs (omelette)

Will be in't gym again tonight pumping iron, then another 40 mins cardio.

Fat loss is the aim of the game.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

4.30am start....like everyday?..........OMG!!

Good luck ST


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> 4.30am start....like everyday?..........OMG!!
> 
> Good luck ST


Thankyee. Any hints or tips, advice on the diet?

I've revised the 4:30am wakeup lol.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Thankyee. Any hints or tips, advice on the diet?
> 
> I've revised the 4:30am wakeup lol.


Hmm I'm not the best person to ask right now as my brain is adled due to prepping. However, if you are heading down the keto route i recommend reading thru Big Biff's journal - its a goldmine of keto info oh and perhaps look up Lyle Mcdonalds PSMF....brutal yet very effective 

Not surprised about the 04.30 start.... 6 is hard enough for me!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hmm I'm not the best person to ask right now as my brain is adled due to prepping. However, if you are heading down the keto route i recommend reading thru Big Biff's journal - its a goldmine of keto info oh and perhaps look up Lyle Mcdonalds PSMF....brutal yet very effective
> 
> Not surprised about the 04.30 start.... 6 is hard enough for me!


Thanks, Kate!

Appreciated!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Freak me, I'm off to the gym again. x2 per day.

I feel a bit shattered, to be honest. I think those ECA wiped me out a bit. Whenever I take ECA I do feel zonked the rest of the day, after the comedown.

Might take just the one pre cardio in the AM. Or not at all.

Off to do chest now then 40 mins treadmil, then home for dinner and a baffy waffy, then possibly hit the sack.

Hope it's not too busy, never been in the evening before. If it is, hope there's some ladies in lycra.

Peace!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Frig me. Talk about absolutely packed out.

Going to have to re-think my training times. Late evenings is a no no.

Couldn't even get on any form of bench to work chest so ended up doing back instead.

Wide grip lat pulldowns 3x6 @87kg

Close grip seated pulley row 3x10 @87kg

Seated machine flyes 3x6 @76kg

Bent over barbel row 3x6 @60kg

Barbel row was down 10kg over last back session, but delt flyes are up 8kg and I did ten reps on seated pulley row instead of 6.

Didn't do deadlift as I didn't take any gloves, as I was planning to do chest.

Not having had carbs is killing me a bit.

Bit pee'd off like.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Stumbled on an exposed gripper rod while going to the loo and gashed my right foot wide open.

4 stitches later......


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Foot is pretty much better now, after couple weeks off it.

Went to the gym yesterday, first time in 3 weeks. Man I was weak.

Did chest.

Flat Dbell press, 35kg 3x6

Incline Bbell press 70kg 3x10

Decline Bbell press 70kg 3x10

Machine flyes, 3x6 98kg

I hate Bbell press because I have no-one to spot me.

Diet has stayed okay. Lots of pasta, plain meat and fish, veg. And water.

I did have 8 cans of stella last weekend.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

8 cans of stella hmmm that sounds lush

weekly cheat is allowed

will keep an eye on this one


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> 8 cans of stella hmmm that sounds lush
> 
> weekly cheat is allowed
> 
> will keep an eye on this one


I had 'em because I was bored and laid up!!

Got gym in 2 hours.

I saw Linny there, too yesterday. (Linny from this board)


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i cant sleep coz i was on nights last night and made mistake of kipping most of day

watching election coverage

so how is the foot?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> i cant sleep coz i was on nights last night and made mistake of kipping most of day
> 
> watching election coverage
> 
> so how is the foot?


It's a tad sore still, but I can walk on it. Thanks for asking!

You work rotating shifts?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Better get some pics up then boyo


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Arms today at 6am.

Standing EZ bar curl 3x6 @ 50kg

Incline seated Dbell curl, 3x60 @ 20kg

Skullcrushers EZ bar, 3x8 @ 50kg

Cable tricep pulldown, 4x6 @ 56kg

Cable pushdown, straight bar, 4x10 @ 73kg

Hmmn, not too bad considering I'm half ****d with training and have had 3 weeks off. Need to be solid now and keep at it to get somewhere.

Strange days, here's a pic of me.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welll that a nice pic to start off the day ST...lol!

How's the keto going?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Welll that a nice pic to start off the day ST...lol!
> 
> How's the keto going?


Imagine waking up next to me bebeh!! Lol.

Keto is axed!!!! Man I felt rough with no carbs in me.

I've got enough lard to shift that just monitoring my diet and eathing healthy balanced meals, and doing fasted cardio would be more than enough to lose some good lard, for now.

Might think about keto as a pre contest diet, but that's 3 years down the line!!

I reckon I can get to 10% bodyfat comfortably just with diet and cardio.

Diet is something like this:

Breakfast:

2 poached eggs on 3 pices of wholemeal toast, half a tin of beans and a protein shake.

Mid morn:

Tuna sandwich. No mayo.

Lunch:

Chicken breast, 2 handfulls of pasta shells. Teaspoon of pesto.

Mid afternoon:

Protein shake.

Dinner:

Steak/fish/chicken with pasta and teaspoon of pesto.

Before bed:

Protein shake (2 scoops) with half a pint of milk.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooooooh nice thought ..thanks 

Keto does suck majorly......I have been lo carbing for 2 days now and am losing the will to live!

Diet looks solid...white or brown pasta?

OK I am now dreaming about poached eggs on toast...damn you!

Still only 2 more days to go....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Ooooooh nice thought ..thanks
> 
> Keto does suck majorly......I have been lo carbing for 2 days now and am losing the will to live!
> 
> ...


Trust me schwwweeedart...... waking up next to me = fail.

Yeah, I did 0 carb for 2 days and I felt like someone had unplugged me from the mains.

Pasta is brown.

Poached eggs on toast is loverly. Get the eggs from a farm, too. Have to pick the hens up to get them lol. Super free range organic style!

When you're done, get some in and enjoy!!!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

hmmmmmm eggygudness on toast lol

i am on a tight diet too i keep dreaming of walking into greggs and just blowing a tenner on ****e


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> hmmmmmm eggygudness on toast lol
> 
> i am on a tight diet too i keep dreaming of walking into greggs and just blowing a tenner on ****e


Luckily, I do really enjoy eating the foods I've listed below, so temptation is at a minimum.

For me, it's nice....cold.....BEER! I do love it so!

I've gotta kick it though. And I will.

If I have a drink, that means calories. And if I have a drink, that means Kebab/pizza.

And that also means no training the next day.

Ultimate fail.

No more beer for me.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I took my last shot of Sus and Deca today, and 30mg of Dbol to take.

I'll be off gear then and in PCT in 2 weeks.

I'm an absolute idiot. I totally wasted my course by being inconsistent with training and diet. Epic, monumental [email protected] fail.

A shining example of someone who shouldn't have taken gear.

Next time will be very different.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym opens at 8am on weekends. Wish it opened at 6am. I'm wanting to go!!!

Might do back today, or shoulders. Probably shoulders because it was arms yesterday.

I do love doing my back though.

I need to shop fer chicken breasts.

Woke up and really wanted a kebab, but I made tuna pasta instead!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

off t'gym!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Did shoulders.

Seated Dbell shoulder press. 3x6 @ 30kg (PB)

Front Dbell raises 3x6 @ 17.5kg

Upright machine cable rows 3x6 @ 73kg

Side lateral raises 3x6 @ 20kg


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym this morning at 8am.

Did back (sack and crack, bwee!)

Wide grip lat pulldowns, 3x6 @ 92kg (pb)

Deadlifts, 3x6 @ 120kg

Seated pulley row 3x6 @ 92kg

Rear delt flyes 3x6 @ 68kg (-5kg this week, shoulder hurty)

Bent over row 3x6 @ 60kg

Wiggity wah!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I went to McDonalds for tee!

4x plain hamburgers.

1000 calories.

56g of protein

120g carbs

32g of fat.

That's for the 4, not just one!

Not bad for a growing boy!!!

So far today I've had...

4 scoops of protein (over two shakes)

88g protein, 4g carbs, 480 cals.

2 boiled eggs on 3 pieces of wholemeal toast, half a tin of beans.

42g of protein, 65g carbs, 620 cals

3 handfulls of pasta shells, 250g mince.

???

4x hamburgers.

Got 2 pieces of cod and rice to go, yet.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

'Ello!!

Well, I'm just up, and I've actually got a bowl of porridge on, which I hate. Gonna neck it with 2 scoops of protein powder and a scoop of dextrose. (in a shake)

Got legs today at 6am.

I need to take a moment of silence before the pain cometh.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn quite in here so I figured id come give you some support.

You will have to bare with me while I cach up.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Damn quite in here so I figured id come give you some support.
> 
> You will have to bare with me while I cach up.


Thanks mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok cought up.

Thoughts

Fat = beer or is that beer = fat either way sure you get the idea.

Don't diet straight after a cycle its hard enougth to keep muscle gains as it is that's a big bobo.

As far as low or no carbs go its takes at least a week for your body to get to grips with it after that you feel marginly better.

Diet looks good (less beer), training split looks good. Cycle choice was good. Try tren instead of deca next time but heh.

You just need. A kik up the ass and a bit of daily scorning, insults and encouragment.

Even beer is ok in moderation but let's get you sorted first.

Xx

Now get to grips kido

Ps put me a coffee on and make me a nice protein porrage.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Right I'm going to eat a nice bit of gammon and veg. Yes I'm naughty I'm treating myself to a little gravey.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks buddy.

Well, the keto has gone out the window. And so has the beer.

Motivation is up 100% and I haven't had a drink sine week before last I think. And I wont be doing.

I'm trying to eat as much high protein high carb, moderate fat foods as I can.

The 'guy' at the gym (don't know how else to describe him, he's competed) says I'm a year off from competing at some level. With hard work, and dedication.

I won't hold my breath but I'll aim for it!!

Here's your coffee!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Personal opion buddy is high protein medium fat low carb. Not like keto low but low. Like 40% protein 30%fat and 20% carb ish (good fats of couce)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Personal opion buddy is high protein medium fat low carb. Not like keto low but low. Like 40% protein 30%fat and 20% carb ish (good fats of couce)


Not disputing it but, why do you feel that, mate?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Just purley from what I've tried.

I was 16 stone of fat (at 177cm) I had a 42'' waist when I started training. Not that it makes me right just an opinion.

I tried keto and atkins found then to hard to stick to, tried low fat diets and got fatter.

I now have full fat milk, real butter, and just concentrate on keeping carbs low and making sure those carbs I have are good ones brown rice pasta etc, oats, and green veg.

Fat% stay prety stable now considering I allow treats a lot, and the odd drink.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I'm not great by any stretch and there are any on here that have done better then me, but most seem to agree with the lowcarb route.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not great by any stretch and there are any on here that have done better then me, but most seem to agree with the lowcarb route.


Thanks for the imput, d4ead! Appreciated!

I will keep sticking to the 'eat everything healthy' routine for now and pack on some size and muscle.

Well, legs are busted up real good.

Squats, 100kg 4x6

Leg press 250kg 4x6

Leg curls 96kg 4x6

Leg extensions 89kg 4x6.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work out but well done.

as long as you keep putting your max in the gains will come, just keep pushing for the extra 1kg or extra 1 rep each week.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> nice work out but well done.
> 
> as long as you keep putting your max in the gains will come, just keep pushing for the extra 1kg or extra 1 rep each week.


Cheers chum. I try and go in with the mentality that it's just an hour or so out of my life and to give it my all. Go heavy and hard. I just put my hood up and go for it. I try and envisage myself on the stage.

I really wish I had a training partner at this point because weights are getting heavy and an error could be dangerous.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh i have to train alone as well there are defo times that a partner helps with both confidence and safety.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> yeh i have to train alone as well there are defo times that a partner helps with both confidence and safety.


Yes. And the last few reps.

Awesome when there's 2 of you. Any more than that though is a distraction and a waste of time.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

or even if you have the wrong person. been in that situation before


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> or even if you have the wrong person. been in that situation before


Yeah. People who think you're there JUST to spot them and not spot each other. IE, you're doing a set and he's on the phone.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

my biggest issues were 1 guy that kept turning up drunk as a skunk (this was at 6am ffs) and another one that just had to talk and talk and talk and talk my god it took me 2 hours to do a 30 min workout.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> my biggest issues were 1 guy that kept turning up drunk as a skunk (this was at 6am ffs) and another one that just had to talk and talk and talk and talk my god it took me 2 hours to do a 30 min workout.


DRUNK?! What on earth would possess someone to turn up to the house of pain, drunk?!

I'm all for a chat, like, but when I'm there it's mission time. Chat after over a protein shake.

I find it's best if you don't invite a friend, or at least, if you do make sure he's a friend who has the same goals in mind and the same level of dedication.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

to be fair both started pretty good it just went down hill at a later date, its long-term people seem to lack the dedication


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I slept for 11 hours last night.

Bed at 6pm lol, woke at 5am.

Walked downstairs to get a protein drink just now and it feels like I've got a 16 guage needle stuck in each buttock and quad.

Right ON!!

Gorgeous sunrise!

Chest today.

Sadly with me sleeping for half the day yesterday, I only managed:

2x boiled eggs, 2x toast

2x protein shakes

a bowl of pasta and 2 pieces of cod

a bowl of pasta and a tin of mackrel

Prob not even 2000cals there.

As a result, might not be as strong this morning.

Sombitch!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

No matter good luck bro


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ach.

Worst muscle group over with. (Chest)

Flat dumbell press, 2 sets of 6 @ 35kg then one set of 4 @ 35kg. Poor.

Incline dumbell press 3x6 @ 30kg

Flat dumbell flyes 3x6 @ 20kg

Decline barbell bench 3x6 @ 70kg

I really need someone to train with on chest days, at least.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gotta go shopping but I can barely walk.

Might have to get one of those mobility scooters they have at the door!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha, odd chest day is my fav 

hope you had fun hobbling around the shopping center.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> hahaha, odd chest day is my fav
> 
> hope you had fun hobbling around the shopping center.


Lol. Hmmn, don't know why chest is my worst. I think it's because I've got a constant sharp pain in my left delt making it really hard to press much weight.

Mate, the DOMS in my arze and legs is terrible!! I'm not going gym today because of it. I can barely walk, seriously.

I hadn't done legs for about 2 months and I went straight in with 4 sets of 100kg squats and 250kg leg press.

You not feeling well mate? Was just reading your log.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel fine in myself, but been under a stupid amount of stress (personal stuff) and for some reason all of a sudden coming up in these huge bruises without remembering knocking myself.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alllllllright ST just checking in  Leg DOMS are the worst......esp when trying to walk downstairs...lol!

I did a heavy leg day and then spent the next day in London at supplier meetings...took me ages to get anywhere!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Alllllllright ST just checking in  Leg DOMS are the worst......esp when trying to walk downstairs...lol!
> 
> I did a heavy leg day and then spent the next day in London at supplier meetings...took me ages to get anywhere!!


Hi Kate! Thanks for popping by!! Tis a lonely journey for ol' Sulik!

You and d4ead are me only companions lol.

The pain is bad enough, but I physically can't move them with any greatr ange of motion because, I presume, of the muscle fibre damage!

Fun and games though, eh! I'll be fine the next time I do legs. Initial DOMS are the worst, after a period of time off.

Luckily I have railings on either side of my stairs, so I can hold onto them as I go down!

I haven't been shopping either because of it. I haven't got any really decent food in.

No pain, no gain.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

least one of your fans is attractive buddy


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> least one of your fans is attractive buddy


Yeah, Katy is a cutie, and one of the nicest members of the site.

Stress can be a real progress killer and it can affect you in all manner of ways. I won't pry but if you need to talk or blow off some steam, you're on my MSN, so just drop me a line!

It's been frustrating sat here today having not been to the gym.

Today would have been arms.

Back and arms are my two favourite muscle groups to train. Get such a pump.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

morning no update this morning??? you didnt lie in did you???

mate im trying to decide between love and common sense, never an easy one. haha. thanks for the chat offer though.

i dont really train arms although ive started to do more recently.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> morning no update this morning??? you didnt lie in did you???
> 
> mate im trying to decide between love and common sense, never an easy one. haha. thanks for the chat offer though.
> 
> i dont really train arms although ive started to do more recently.


Morning buddy.

Well, as you know...no gym yesterday! Freakin immobiised. No gym this morning either. I should be fine tomorrow because the legs are 10 times better than they were.

Also because of the difficulty getting around, I couldn't go shopping, and because I couldn't go shopping.... I ordered a kebab....and coke.....

I feel like I have a hangover this morning!! Haven't eaten any junk food or drank any kind of fizzy drinks for about 3 weeks....

Love and common sense don't go hand in hand, mate! I don't know the details of what you're going through but I do know that it's hard.

You being messed around mate?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i use diet coke a lot to be honest, a lot more then i should.

to be fair i use junk food a lot as well and just try to make the best of it.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> i use diet coke a lot to be honest, a lot more then i should.
> 
> to be fair i use junk food a lot as well and just try to make the best of it.


Coke ruins me inside.

I have IBS, and since ive been eating lots of good foods, the improvement has been vast.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

No gym today.

Sat and Sun I will be A-O-K.

What a wuss!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Will keep an eye on this. Feel free to check out mine too. Nice to have people lookin who know their stuff. :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bri said:


> Will keep an eye on this. Feel free to check out mine too. Nice to have* people lookin who know their stuff*. :thumb:


I hope you weren't reffering to me! Lol, I aint got a clue mate!

I will take a look at your journal mate.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Yeah, Katy is a cutie, and one of the nicest members of the site.


Ahhhhh too kind sir...too kind 

So how are the legs today?

Cheat day tomorrow for me ...gonna keep it reasonably clean tho.....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhhh too kind sir...too kind
> 
> So how are the legs today?
> 
> Cheat day tomorrow for me ...gonna keep it reasonably clean tho.....


Just being honest, buddy!!

Legs are nearly there....

Legs aren't so much the problem really. It's a big part of it. The problem is not having deadlifted or squatted for a long time, then going straight back and doing relatively heavy ones straight away.

So my lower back, quads and glutes are, or were, wasted and made it really hard to stand up and get about!

Pain I can deal with, but it's not a case of pain it's a case of muscles not letting you do what you want to do!!

You got anything planned for the cheat day, Katie?

Maybe try my Pizza recipe?!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel terrible. Really down and depressed.

I've got a constant headache and I keep getting dizzy flashes, weather I'm moving or not, stood up or sat down.

I haven't been taking anti depressants for a few weeks now, so I'm going to have to get back on them.

The antidepressants really help. Fluoxetine it's called.

I'll take some now and start getting it back into my system.

Being unemployed doesn't help. Got bills coming in left right and centre. There's just no fvcking jobs out there. I'm willing to do anything, I'm not fussy. Money is money.

Gotta keep on truckin'


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate, just found this journal. Keep up the good work, will pop in reguarly 

I've got a journal up too


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

keep ya chin up mate

job will come eventually


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Hey mate, just found this journal. Keep up the good work, will pop in reguarly
> 
> I've got a journal up too


Hey dude. Thanks for popping by! I'll pop in to visit yours, too. Offer any advice that I can.

Marcus... let's hope so! I'm super broke and getting cabin fever!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck mate,thanks for suffering the pile of turds that is my journal the other day,ill help out whenever i can with my limited knowledge! :thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Good luck mate,thanks for suffering the pile of turds that is my journal the other day,ill help out whenever i can with my limited knowledge! :thumbup1:


Nothing to suffer dude! We're here to help one another. It's invaluable that we each keep one another motivated.

One thing that p1sses me off is, the 'real' bodybuilders on here only seem to take an interest and support other 'real' bodybuilders. IE someone who competes or is about to compete.

I sure hope I'm not as up my own ass when I get to that stage!

Gonna drop in now and take a look how you're doing Dsahana.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree with real b.b comment


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> i agree with real b.b comment


Aye.

When I get to that stage I'm just going to keep it under wraps and get my ass down to an event and compete my balls off.

Lol.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

daft **** lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> daft **** lol


It has been said before! Lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Nothing to suffer dude! We're here to help one another. It's invaluable that we each keep one another motivated.
> 
> One thing that p1sses me off is, the 'real' bodybuilders on here only seem to take an interest and support other 'real' bodybuilders. IE someone who competes or is about to compete.
> 
> ...


Yes ive noticed that mate,that shìt ill never understand,ive also lost friends because since they have competed they no longer enter my journal believe it or not, even though ive entered theirs to wish them luck and congratulate them,different world from mine mate!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I suppose it's easy to let your ego run away with you at that level. Perhaps considering yourself superhuman and only people of the same ilk will do.

Katie competed though, and she's awesome and nice.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Yes ive noticed that mate,that shìt ill never understand,ive also lost friends because since they have competed they no longer enter my journal believe it or not, even though ive entered theirs to wish them luck and congratulate them,different world from mine mate!!


Poo aint it. We all have to start somewhere. Shouldn't forget our friends who helped us to get where we are.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Feet firmly planted mate!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Woke up this morning and felt amazing. Dizzyness gone!

Might just be a coincidence but it went a few hours after taking my first Tamoxifen, last night.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

tamoxifen get titantic and tissues at ready

stuff can turn ya into a bit of a woman

sure you have titantic in ya dvd collection already lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> tamoxifen get titantic and tissues at ready
> 
> stuff can turn ya into a bit of a woman
> 
> sure you have titantic in ya dvd collection already lol


I love Titanic!!!

Don't have it though.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Going to do fasted cardio. Just popped an ECA.

Got 15 jobs to enquire about this morning. I hope one of them pulls through. If not, I've still got an old balaclava and a machete and the post office is only round the corner. I can even stop at the chippy that's next door to it for a fritter and chip muffin!!!

Every cloud......


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Heeeelllo you  Sorry to hear that you have been feeling pants....happens to us all matey!

Chin up tho....things will get better  So job wise...what do you do/ are trained in?

Yep defo right..... need to keep each other motivated to create the best 'us' we can make! That's what i have to keep reminding myself...I can only be the best me ....

Anyway enough mush...how was fasted cardio...lol!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Heeeelllo you  Sorry to hear that you have been feeling pants....happens to us all matey!
> 
> Chin up tho....things will get better  So job wise...what do you do/ are trained in?
> 
> ...


Haven't been yet!

Sat here in my kecks!! Waiting for the ECA to kick in, which it has so I'll be getting a shower then off to the gymnasium.

Job wise....I can do allsorts of things. Just don't have the piece of paper that says I can. I'm skilled with computers. Hardware and software.

My last job was as a machine operator. One of the jobs I'm applying for today is a machine operating job.

GCSE wise, couple of A*s A's a B and a C.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Jobs come to those that try. You will be fine.

Bollox to doing weights in the same session and after fasted cardio.

Actualy bollox to cardio false stop.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:



> Jobs come to those that try. You will be fine.
> 
> Bollox to doing weights in the same session and after fasted cardio.
> 
> Actualy bollox to cardio false stop.


Lol. Well, it works! I gotta get rid of the jelly, mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

god damn it isnt there drugs for that!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

d4ead said:


> god damn it isnt there drugs for that!


I wish there was......we'd be rich

Hey ST...how's your day going so far?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello peeps.

Well, night shift was boring as hell. Lol, machine kept breaking down, and being stood up all day will take some getting used to again!

£££'s though, eh.

The gang were pleased to see me again, too.

Took some gorgeous home made lamb stew to work, too. Schweet!

Had a protein and oats shake before I left for work.

Just about to go do fasted cardio.

Kate, I was asleep 'till 3:30pm lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha nice

wish i could sleep like that i really do.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Done my fasted cardio.

I really do enjoy fasted cardio. That's a bonus!

Considering adding post weights cardio, too. 30 mins.

Really want to lean up and display some bovine.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im lean enougthf or me


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> im lean enougthf or me


Lol, well aren't you a lucky boy!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

probably fatter ten you i just have low exspectations


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> probably fatter ten you i just have low exspectations


No chance mate.

I used to work on Noels House Party.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Since starting PCT I've lost 7ibs.

I'm 17st 12ibs today.

Must have been holding a lot of water.

Fasted cardio now.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ver considere blast cruie instead? God how I hated pct.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

d4ead said:


> Ver considere blast cruie instead? God how I hated pct.


 Been taking french class bigman


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Furious.

Just drove to gym and not a SINGLE piece of equipment free.

All treadmills in use.

So much for fasted cardio.

Is it really that much better to do fasted cardio than say, cardio after weights, because it's proving hard to find A) parking then B) equipment in the PM, when I wake up.

Anyone?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello.

I'm down to 17st 2ibs. Thats over a stone in less than 3 weeks.

My job is very physical and I only get one 20 min break. I've not been eatiing as much as I should, just through being busy.

I really look thinner too, around the face.

Gut has shrunk 1.5 inches. Arms are down half an inch.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrraaaaaaaap...quick fly by.......have been away with work but am back now...normal journal additions will resume 

Have a good day mr


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

You'd have run to the gym then you woud have had your fased cardio regardless.

Pmsl


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I've gone off the rails biggity big time this week, because we've all had the week off work. They close the factory down once a year for a week to do thorough maintenance.

I'm bored as a mofo. Lol.

Well. The one good thing about stacking ironing boards for a living is, it's bloody hard work and the flab just drops off you. Like doing 8 hours of low intensity cardio. (10 on a friday).

Each ironing board weighs a good 10kg, too. And it's bloody hot in there, with all the welding machines and various other machines.

As soon as you've put one on the stack, you turn around and there are 4 more spewing off the line. Good oblique workout lol.

Anyway, bad news is, for the two weeks I was at work I was wiped out getting used to it again after 3 months not working. Blisters on my hands and feet, aching legs and so on. I just wanted to go home to bed.

But, I'm used to it now so, pumping iron will ensue straight after a shift at 06:30 am.

I had a bender this week.

Had a mate round and we each devoured 45 270ml bottles of Stella over 2 days and smoked rather a lot of 'herbs' (which I haven't done in a looong time, but was fun!)

Plus, 2x 9" pizzas, 1x14" pizza, 1 tray of chips, 1 rogan josh, 1 pilau rice, 1x samosa, 1x onion bhaji, 1x naan, 2x popadums, 1x yoghurt sauce. (In the space of 2 days)

Only put 3ibs on, but in a week...that's too much and it's all water and fat. Will drop off quick enough though.

Likely to be weak as a kitten when I get back to pumping iron, due to rapid weight loss, coming off gear and so on.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Just made a wicked curry for tonight!! Mmmmm.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good to know you take your diet so seriously ;P


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

hi guys.

don't know if anyones following this journal, but its on hold at the moment.

too much going on, bad stuff.

my mum is going through tests to find out if a mass in her chest is lung cancer, so im bricking it.

also, im still paying off debts, and gym membership is on hold.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

so, i will be caught up with debts from friday, including gym membership.

i will start up as of monday. will help distract me too.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well hello stranger..wondered where you had gone?

Sorry to hear about your ma....must be so scary for you...here if you need a chat


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm ready to get back in the gym now.

Goal has changed though. Emphasis will be on fat loss because I've put significant wobble on.

Weights will be every day, with 30 mins cardio straight after. Another 30 mins fasted cardio on waking.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

It's coming.... it's coming.

(gym, that is)

Been swamped with life events past few months. Mums cancer diagnosis, starting work and buying a house.

Been 'zorsted.

Adjusted somewhat now so will be back in the gym.

Bulking.

I'm fat and I've lost a lot of muscle over past 3 months. So I would like to reclaim lost muscle.

I want to be doing fasted cardio and post weights cardio to keep fat gain to a minimum. Maybe even lose some. Diet aim is to be clean, wholesome and nourishing.

Will get some gear in, too.

Dianabol, 50mg per day, week 1-6.

Sustanon (or another blend) 1000mg per week, weeks 1-15

Nandrolone Decanoate 800mg per week, weeks 1-12

PCT: Tamoxifen & Clomid.

Diet will be simple. Something like:

4pm wake+ fasted cardio

5pm 4 boiled eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, tin of beans. 1080cals, 64g protein 120g carbs

7pm Protein shake. 240 cals 42g protein, 6g carbs

10pm Tuna sandwich 660 cals 50g protein, 40g carbs

1am Protein shake 240 cals 42g protein 6g carbs

2am Chicken pasta 850 cals 62g protein, 142g carbs

5am Tuna sandwich 660 cals 50g protein 40g carbs

6:30am TRAIN (weights)

7:30am protein shake 240 cals 42g protein 6g carbs

8am ZMA, 150g of cottage cheese on 2 toast 31g protein 44g carbs,

4 litres of water a day

4320 cals.

383g protein

404g carbs

Additional supps:

Animal Pak multivit/minerals

Some form of joint care

EFA's

ZMA


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh best of luck ST and BTW you avi still scares me !!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Oh best of luck ST and BTW you avi still scares me !!


Thanks K.

S'good avvi, innit?!


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry to hear about the recent drama mate, getting back in the gym should help clear your mind a little though..

Best of luck and get back that mass


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Matt. I'm going to try!

Just ordered 500 10mg dbol tabs, 30ml of Test and 30ml Deca.

Don't need 500 dbol, but might as well keep them for future.

Also ordered some Myprotein Glucosamine & chondroitin, evening primrose oil, omega 3,6 and 9.

I've never taken a weight gainer before but I've bought a tub of MP max Total Gainer.

Has excellent properties.

*Nutritional Information*

Per 100g:

Energy: 411.0Kcal

Protein (as-is): 34.0g

Carbohydrates: 46.0g

of which sugars: 9.8g

Fat: 9.8g

of which saturates: 1.6g

Dietary Fibre: 3.3g

Will be replacing my old protein with this.

I already have some creatine and L-Glutamine.

Gym starts on Monday and I've also got a training partner now.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Just took delivery of 500 Dbol.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Just taken 2. They taste different to the last lot of Dbol I took. Maybe a different bulking agent.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry for the length between updates. No net.

Dianabol brand is amazing. SB labs.

Up 10ibs in 2 weeks and muscles feel much firmer and are visibly fuller.

First week back was killer. I shoulda taken it a bit easier. DOMS aaaall week.

Love you guys. Mwah X.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice buy mate looks good, glad your getting results. i think most have been lame updating there **** while summer was in probably pick up again over winter. x


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Cardio twice a day (an hour fasted, 30 mins post weights)

1900 cals a day, 220g protein, 90g carbs..

Up 7ibs in 2 weeks!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

FULL

OF

FVCKING

FLU!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey, thanks mate! Nice to have a visitor!

60mg Dbol ED.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

My Fúcking flu is getting better, so I hope I can get back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, I managed to do an hours fasted cardio today.

I also took delivery of some gear. Test and Tren.

Took a ml of each and feel REALLY funny.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

It's *SH1T* doing cardio twice a day 7 days a week and weights5 days a week and not seing results on account of 7ibs being a drop in the ocean 'cos I'm a FAT [email protected]!.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Heres a recent pic. Not great I know but you get the general gist of my shape. Don't want to de-robe yet!

Leaning up....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

17st 4ibs.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> It's *SH1T* doing cardio twice a day 7 days a week and weights5 days a week and not seing results on account of 7ibs being a drop in the ocean 'cos I'm a FAT [email protected]!.


I would look at your eating/drinking habits , twice a day cardio everyday should def seen something.

good luck


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

My body composition is changing quite nicely!

9ibs down.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Did 8 sets of 10 squats this morning.

Felt something go in my left knee. Moved onto leg press managed 3 reps but the pain was there.

Will have to invest in a knee wrap.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Óla! what you squatting


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

That sucks...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Why so many sets..?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How do guys.

Well, I was only squatting 60kg because I havent done squats for maybe, 5 months now. That's also kinda why so many sets, because it was very light.

Usually I only do 8 reps too. Next week will be 8 sets of 8 x 100-120kg

Just wanted to ease into squatting again.

And, I'm trying something at the moment....

I'm doubling the volume for large muscle groups. IE 4 sets for chest/shoulders/triceps (only 3 sets for bi's), but 8 sets for back and legs.

Will see how it goes.

On a side note, I now have my Clenbuterol and T3.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bought some CNP knee wraps today.

I've had an old injury in the left knee for years, due to smashing the frig out of it while doing Motocross.

I hope the knee wraps help because I loves a good squat I do.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, just bought a bag of whey isolate from MP. 2.5kg bag. Will take 3 a day which is an extra 83.1g of protein.

Ran out of my MPmax choc mint. That was from concentrate and only 19g per 30g serving. The whey isolate is 27.7g per 30g.

Cost nearly £40 with delivery, but will last 33 days @ 3 a day.

Might have to scale down other meals a bit to accomodate the 354 cal increase.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm prone to wanting to bulk one min and cut the next. And my diet changes accordingly. Not good.

But, now I'm focused on stripping the fat and have been for 3 weeks. There's no going back.

Diet:

8am (post weights & just before bed)

5 whole eggs, 250g cottage cheese.

Sleep.

Wake + 1hr fasted cardio

6:30pm

Steak/chicken/fish, large sweet potato, broccoli and cabbage.

9:30pm

Protein shake

11:30pm

Protein shake

2:00am

White rice, tin of Mackarel/Sardines

4:00am

Protein shake.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, I keep on going.

Definately losing weight from the face and chest.

112.9kg.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

be careful with the clen mate ok xx

looking good pal just keep going!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> be careful with the clen mate ok xx
> 
> looking good pal just keep going!


Thanks mate. Are you still out of training?

No sides from the clen yet. 100mcg per day. :confused1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

pleased about that dude, clen really didnt mix with me at all.

yeh still not training at all.

I always intend to start again tomorrow.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Finding that I'm roasting all the time with the T3 and Clen!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

and hungry?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> and hungry?


Not so much hungry but more so, yes.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm fekin starving all the time at the minute.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Feeling so depressed it's unreal.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Why Wats up


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Why Wats up


My own fault bud.

I have to take anti-d's otherwise I go tits up after about 2-3 weeks of not taking them! And I haven't been.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i have some in the cupboard i was prescribed i cant make myself open the packet i refuse to admit to myself that i need them


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> i have some in the cupboard i was prescribed i cant make myself open the packet i refuse to admit to myself that i need them


You should do bud. Lifesaver for me.

They just help me cope so much better. And anyhting is better than the way I am when not on them.

Get them opened, mate. I'm worried about you.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Decided to go clean after this course, no more gear until much further down the line.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Jesus.......


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Jesus.......


Lol, what?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

No gear scary scary scary


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well dude.

I too have often suffered from depression but I've never been seen for it. It took me a long time to realise that was what it is.

I hope you feel better soon and if you ever need to chat about anything I'm always around.

All the best,

Lee


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Not giving up...

Just having technical difficulties.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Not giving up...
> 
> Just having technical difficulties.


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Buzzat?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I'm keeping with the trimming down.

Diet is:

Breakfast:

Half a tub of cottage cheese, 3 rashers of grilled bacon, 2 boiled eggs.

Mid morning:

Protein shake

Lunch:

Grilled Bassa fillet, large handfull pasta shells, teaspoon of pesto and spinach.

Mid afternoon:

Protein shake

Dinner:

250g topside steak, lots of broccoli

Bedtime:

Half a tub of cottage cheese.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

So....

Diet is going well.

Currently sloshing my way through 4 litres of Strongbow and 2x 150g bags of Kettle chips.

Ah well. Let the good times roll. Or, at least trundle. Or some shít.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

heres my diet since friday

friday

1 protein shake

1 macaroni cheese

sat

1 x ommellette

1 x rice pudding

sun

1 x bowl oats made with water

mon

1 x oats made with water

1 x omelette

tue

tin of thin shoup

wed

small bowl of oats made with water

no training / in constant pain /

hope that makes you feel better ;p


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> heres my diet since friday
> 
> friday
> 
> ...


Your pain is my pain, cupcake.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hows that diet going now?

Back on track?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Xpower.

I'm well and truly off the rails!!

Downed an orchard of cider in past 2 weeks.

Took 200mg of Dbol in one go t'other day. Oh how it stung when I wee'd!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i hope that wasnt in 5mg pills ffs 40 of the little bastards


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> i hope that wasnt in 5mg pills ffs 40 of the little bastards


10mg!!! Thai pinks. Oooooo brown stingy weeee weeeee!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

****


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

please tell me you are joking about the 200mg of dbol in one hit.

I mean thats a fkn puffs dose!!!!

:lol:

Just checked your stats from earlier in year. You are bigger than me you fkn nob :lol: - what were those pms about then??? Maybe I should be coming to you for advice/motivation!!!

PS

Cider is a bit gay IMO


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

to be far my last cycle i started the first 10 weeks with 100dbol and a 100 oxy a day


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> please tell me you are joking about the 200mg of dbol in one hit.
> 
> I mean thats a fkn puffs dose!!!!
> 
> ...


I know... 200mg. Young girls dose!

Rams, I'm bigger than most people, doesn't mean I look as good haha! Just a beefy boi.

Cider is cheap!

D4ead, that's a 1/4 dose for you!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going on a detox this week. I drank too much at weeken and took more co-codemol than I should, plus I've got a chest infection.

I feel terrible.

Fruits, veg, home-made soup, nuts and seeds and fresh fish. Only water.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes mate your a disgrace


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bout time I posted summat here.

I really can't be bothered with the gym. I need to go back to scratch and keep things simple then hit the gym when I feel motivated.

I'm going to just go for 45 mins fast walks every morning before breakfast and keep my diet healthy for a couple of weeks and see if that motivates me to get back to the temple of doom.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just skimmed the journal, your stats are impressive, wtf are you letting yourself down

all the time?? I feel for you with the old depression, have relatives who suffer, not

pretty.

If I lived nearer Rochdale I'd come and kick your a55 into gear myself

The secret to consistency is a strong mind, never miss, not even when your

ill, go to the gym at all costs:thumbup1:

200mg Dbol!!!! did you spread that out through the day, I know how you like to keep

your levels as normal as possible:lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Just skimmed the journal, your stats are impressive, wtf are you letting yourself down
> 
> all the time?? I feel for you with the old depression, have relatives who suffer, not
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy!

I used to be zealous with the training but I just can't seem to get into a frame of mind where I really want it bad enough. I know that's what makes results but, the 'zone' is eluding me.

Depression is something I'm stuck with if I don't take my fluoxetine. It's due to a shortage of seretonin release, so that just boosts it up to normal levels.

I need a good **** kicking training partner!

Nah the Dbol was in one shot lol. 200mg. (Just the once)

I just poured some in my hand and took whatever came out. Just so happened to be 20 of the pink things!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Will be keeping an eye bud, getting more involved in the journals in the new year after a break from the gym....

Good luck with it all mate! About to open a new journal myself and ready for the new year, BRING IT ON


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Will be keeping an eye bud, getting more involved in the journals in the new year after a break from the gym....
> 
> Good luck with it all mate! About to open a new journal myself and ready for the new year, BRING IT ON


Good luck mate. I want to make the effort to drop in more journals so I'll keep an eye out for yours.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bru you and me both we need to get our ****ty heads in gear and hit it consistantly


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish I lived near you, I'd sort you out (training wise, nothing gay, well, not if you don't want) :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I wish I lived near you, I'd sort you out (training wise, nothing gay, well, not if you don't want) :lol:


Tel! arsé kicking? Ok! arsé fúcking..? Not on the menu, lol. Well, unless you were a hawt lady. You Avi says you're not!



d4ead said:


> bru you and me both we need to get our ****ty heads in gear and hit it consistantly


D4ead. Yep, consistency is very much key in this game. I know once I'm in that zone after a month hard at it, I'll be okay.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy new year.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh happy new year you fuk nut


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> yeh happy new year you fuk nut


Lol, how nice!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't know what I've eaten that's blown my stomach away! Feel sick.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I'm still keeping things simple. I still can't be bothered though so I think it's essential to keep things basic at the moment so as not to jack in.

Diet is simple and easy.

Breakfast:

2 poached eggs, 2 wholmeal toast and half a tin of beans.

Mid morning:

Protein shake, handfull of cashew nuts.

Lunch:

Morrisons "eat smart" m/wave meal and some steamed veg.

Mid afternoon:

Protein shake, handfull of cashews.

Dinner:

Morrisons eat smart meal, and some veg.

Mid evening:

tin of mackrel.

Bedtime:

250g cottage cheese.

Weight: 16st 11ibs.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

simple is good mate


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> simple is good mate


Yeah it is good.

When I was a really fat get years ago I lost a lot of weight just by doing simple common sense things like, lean meats, salads, veg and cardio and lost a few st that way.

It can be hard when you become more 'advanced' to return to the mindset of "Just watch what I eat and workout". You're that used to macros and calorie counting and working out at a certain heart rate for a specific amount of time etc.

Down 7ibs. I'm looking a lot less muscular these days as I haven't lifted a weight in ages.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Egg noodles with 2 dessertspoons of sweet n sour sauce, broccoli, green peppers and chicken is good! 71g of noodles, 200g chicken.

Decided to get back to the gym thursday.

Wish this fat fúck some luck?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Aint lookin too bad seeing as I haven't touched a weight or roid in months, lol.

Still bit beefy. Lost a lot of size though.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with the hospital appointment.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Good luck with the hospital appointment.


Lol, that's me 'ol mums.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hey...long time no see! Hope all is good with you ..oh and good luck for Thursday


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol, I'm here all day every day. But thanks! Lol, by the way, look at the date of my last post before the photos! Lol.

Lazy bwoyee!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!

Man, my diet has been good lately, and I really enjoy eating 'good' foods. It's also cheap. My weekly food bill is £31.7 quid. That's 4 meals a day.

12 eggs, a loaf of bread, 4 tins of beans. That's breakfast for the week. £5

8 chicken breasts, 2 packs of egg noodles, 2 packs of stir fry veg and 2 jars of chinese sauce. Lunch sorted. £12.20

7 Morrisons 'Eat smart' meals, with a few sprigs of broccoli. Dinner. £11

7 x 250g tubs of cottage cheese. £3.50

Thinking of swapping out the Eat Smart meals for frying steak, potato's and veg. Which would come in cheaper.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

smart buying i guess mate.. im going to have to stop buying at tescos i get ripped off


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ey up! Thread resurrection.co.uk.org!

Current stats.

17st 8ibs 16% body fat. 6'2".

Doing fasted cardio each morning for a couple of hours. Incline walking heart rate around 120bpm.

Consuming 2200 calories daily to strip some lard. My daily allowance to maintain weight is 3600.

Errmmm. Yep.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I've been gyming twice a day now for a week and a bit and it's tiring. 2hrs fasted cardio am and weights pm.

On 300mg DNP a day too which won't help energy levels. I'm having to have an afternoon nap daily. Plus cals are quite low. Anywhere between 1800 and 2200.

Strength hasn't gone down thankfully as that allways skullfcuks me.

On the plus side I've just had 566g of rump steak! Ommity nommity!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You back for good mate ?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> You back for good mate ?


Yeah I think so. Missed the place lately. I'd been frequenting another forum on and off and it was just a bit cliquey with a small amount of regulars and too many professionals and competitors whereas here there's a much broader spectrum of people so I feel I've got more in common and more to contribute here.

You been wing yip for meat pall? Cheap and in bulk!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Yeah I think so. Missed the place lately. I'd been frequenting another forum on and off and it was just a bit cliquey with a small amount of regulars and too many professionals and competitors whereas here there's a much broader spectrum of people so I feel I've got more in common and more to contribute here.
> 
> You been wing yip for meat pall? Cheap and in bulk!


yeah get my chicken from there mate, restaurant is bang on as well you know.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry mate l go to Chu Yip in Midd..


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> yeah get my chicken from there mate, restaurant is bang on as well you know.


Give wing yip a try. Rump steak 7 quid a kilo!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Give wing yip a try. Rump steak 7 quid a kilo!


Near the post office in Manc centre mate isn't it ?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Near the post office in Manc centre mate isn't it ?


Not sure but if you head down broadway from middleton/royton as you come into Manchester it's a hige building on your lefy but yeah now I think of it it is near post office!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Yayyyy!

Did deadlifts on Thursday. I have had a really weak bad back right at the base of the spine and last time I deadlifted I twinged it (technical term) and that was that. Couldn't even DL 60kg.

Anyway, thursday I started off on 100kg for the first set then bumped up to 140 for the next 3 sets and......

I CAN STILL WALK AND TAKE MYSELF FOR A POO AND EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Couple of recent pics


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Above one rotated itself right?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tapatalk sucks.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

View out kitchen window today.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha...with you on the deadlift pain..today is pull day and I'm scared. Last time I did deads was in a rehab session with a trainer and I STILL spazzed my back :sad:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Ha...with you on the deadlift pain..today is pull day and I'm scared. Last time I did deads was in a rehab session with a trainer and I STILL spazzed my back :sad:


You walk round with eau de voltarol like me?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nope lol though maybe I should.....


----------

